# i7-4790K Devil's Canyon or i5-6600K 6M Skylake?



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

Thinking about upgrading my gaming rig. Currently I'm quite happy with it but I wouldn't mind upgrading my HTPC with my current gaming rig's mobo, ram and cpu. 

For the cpu I really don't want to spend more that $320 and the i7-4790k looks like a nice chip. Though Skylake's are hard to come by I could hold out for the i5-6600K but tbh I wonder if I will get more performance out of the older i7?

That also brings me to the memory. The i7 means I'll be sticking with DDR3 but DDR4 i hear is awesome paired with the skylake cpu.

What do you all think?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 15, 2015)

The difference between DDR3 and DDR4 is negligible. I'd argue that the i7 would potentially last longer before requiring an upgrade overall, but for nothing but games, an i5 is all you really need. In your position, I'd buy whichever is the cheapest and most hassle free option, because both will perform similarly in games at least.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

i have a 6600K based rig, and also a 980 like you, it's a totally adequate pair for gaming (as RCoon mentioned)
a 4790K unless you really need the extra thread, not worth the overprice, where i am a 4690K is 279chf a 4790K is 379chf a 6600K is 289chf and a 6700K is 479chf (ridiculous overprice on the 6700K ...  )

and DDR3 to DDR4 a little comparative indication : DDR3 1600 C9 is equal to DDR4 2133 C15 (yep DDR4 is a ... stepdown due to the timings ... , at last under 2666) mainly why i did take a DDR4 2800 C14 kit. (also the DDR4 price is similar to the DDR3 now where i live)

and older i7 ... come on .... the Haswell Devil's Canyon are not old ... i would still have my 4690K and laugh to Skylaker if i didn't got a bad luck strike 

also i did read a article which in gaming positioned the 6600K 6700K on top of the chart for gaming, pictures processing and even CPU dependent games

Photo processing: 
1. 5960X
2. 6700K
3. 6600K
4. 5775C
5. FX-9590 
6. 5820K

Games (Batman AO, BF hardline) 
1. 6700K
2. 6600K
3. 5960X
4. 5820K
5. FX-9590
6. 4820K

Games (TW Rome II CoH2) 
1. 5960X
2. 6700K
3. 5930K
4. 6600K
5. 5820K
6. 5775C
7. 4960X

funny enough a 4670K or a 4770K is located around the 13th and 8th place respectively

ofc the chart from that press is situation dependent i guess, but the 6600K is a great bang for bucks in the end


----------



## Enterprise24 (Dec 15, 2015)

6600K when OC is slightly better than 4790K OC in single thread.
4790K OC is better in multi thread.
I will choose 6600K in game that is single thread bound such as ARMA 3 , DayZ , Cities Skylines , Total War Series , Skyrim.
Choose 4790K for general AAA title like BF4 , GTA V , Witcher 3 and newer games.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 15, 2015)

4790k is a beast, my suggest is to buy it !


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> 6600K when OC is slightly better than 4790K OC in single thread.
> 4790K OC is better in multi thread.
> I will choose 6600K in game that is single thread bound such as ARMA 3 , DayZ , Cities Skylines , Total War Series , Skyrim.
> Choose 4790K for general AAA title like BF4 , GTA V , Witcher 3 and newer games.


albeit the fact that even in BF4 TWIII (didn't test GTA V) a quad is enough or equal in performances (+/-1-2fps) to a quad + HT (tested between a 4790K and a 4690K )


----------



## trog100 (Dec 15, 2015)

you could buy another 980 card and go sli.. and leave the rest alone.. he he.. 

that is what i would do.. 

trog


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

trog100 said:


> you could buy another 980 card and go sli.. and leave the rest alone.. he he..
> 
> that is what i would do..
> 
> trog


except that it would cost more than what he has in mind ...


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 15, 2015)

i vote for the 4790K, you can get motherboards for it very cheap, bought a h97 and h81 itx on amazon for 70 bucks. dunno why i bought em but hey cheap parts ftw, lol.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd say 4790K for ..less hassles.
IMO ddr4 sucks...so far..
If you buy used you can save a lot..probably already have ddr3..
I've sold 2 1150 mobos lately for $90 and $130 respectively.
They were nice, too.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> except that it would cost more than what he has in mind ...


 
true but the performance gain would be well worth the relative small extra money.. there wont be much "gaming" gain with anything else.. 

but failing that i would go for the 4790K.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

trog100 said:


> you could buy another 980 card and go sli.. and leave the rest alone.. he he..
> 
> that is what i would do..
> 
> trog


@ 1080p... brilliant advice...



Personally, I say get the best you can afford. If you are only gaming, I would go skylake and 6600K. With a budget that supports it, I do not see a point in getting Haswell.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

trog100 said:


> true but the performance gain would be well worth the relative small extra money.. there wont be much "gaming" gain with anything else..
> 
> but failing that i would go for the 4790K..
> 
> trog


that... is when SLI work as intended ... and above 1600p preferably  


EarthDog said:


> @ 1080p... brilliant advice...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I say get the best you can afford. If you are only gaming, I would go skylake and 6600K. With a budget that supports it, I do not see a point in getting Haswell.


and that ...


----------



## trog100 (Dec 15, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> @ 1080p... brilliant advice...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I say get the best you can afford. If you are only gaming, I would go skylake and 6600K. With a budget that supports it, I do not see a point in getting Haswell.



if the OP is only gaming at 1080 his system is perfectly okay as it is.. he he

i assume he just wants to spend some money on an "upgrade" and one that will show some real "immediate" performance gains.. i simply suggested the one i thought was the best method of getting a real upgrade.. also he isnt fixed at 1080  for ever..

tis a hard thing though.. choosing the best way to spend a limited amount of money.. the OP is kind of stuck in a no-mans lands with a budget that isnt really large enough to go the whole hog.. 

trog

ps.. sli works okay.. its only folks that dont run it that imply that it dosnt.. he he


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

hehe.. check those things before posting. hehe

Who knows what he will go up to. But buying a GPU now for 1080p with no mention of an upgrade is a waste of his cash IMO.

SLI and CFx have their moments of terrible. I have used both and went back to a single card to save the hassle (2560x1440 for the record). Unless one runs multiple monitors, or uses 4K there isn't remotely a need for SLI/CFx. I will always steer people away from it, especially people that don't know what they are doing as it it isn't a 'set it and forget it' type of thing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

trog100 said:


> if the OP is only gaming at 1080 his system is perfectly okay as it is.. he he
> 
> i assume he just wants to spend some money on an "upgrade" and one that will show some real "immediate" performance gains.. i simply suggested the what i thought was the best method of getting a real upgrade.. also he isnt fixed at 1080  for ever..
> 
> ...


 except there is no "real" performance gain in SLI (well ok ... when it works ...) the logical step up would be a 980Ti and no SLI profile hassle  
i know ... SLI is good, SLI is life ... (i will tell that to my GTX 580 Matrix Platinum SLI who was the last one i used before going single gpu, with some re attempt at SLI and CFX from time to time, only to go back to "one" higher tier GPU )

and even a single 980 can drive a lot of games up to 1600p (unless you go into pointless 4K dream ofc )

ok to the OP 
best option for gaming a cheap but good Z170 mobo a set of 8 or 16gb DDR 4 (2666 C14 ideally or above, i got my 4x4 2800 C14 for 150chf) and a 6600K 
best option for allround and some encoding if needed a cheap but good H97/Z97 mobo, re using your DDR3 and a 4790K 

if only gaming in majority and probably some encoding (who knows) a 6600K is also sufficient, lots of charts put the 6600K not so far from a 4790K in those task



EarthDog said:


> hehe.. check those things before posting. hehe
> 
> Who knows what he will go up to. But buying a GPU now for 1080p with no mention of an upgrade is a waste of his cash IMO.
> 
> SLI and CFx have their moments of terrible. I have used both and went back to a single card to save the hassle (2560x1440 for the record). Unless one runs multiple monitors, or uses 4K there isn't remotely a need for SLI/CFx. I will always steer people away from it, especially people that don't know what they are doing as it it isn't a 'set it and forget it' type of thing.


see ... not only people who don't use it agree ... (me include ...   )


----------



## alucasa (Dec 15, 2015)

What's with this "he he" thing?

Anyway, for gaming, I don't see the need for HT. So, Skylake 6600k if I were in his shoes.

However, if his system spec is current and correct, I don't see the need for upgrade just for gaming. I mean the guy has 980 already and the CPU is decent enough. I'd hold out for one more gen.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

I am poking at Trog with the 'hehes'. For some reason, he puts "he he" in nearly every post. So I am doing it for fun...

hehe!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 15, 2015)

Well I went from a 2600K to a 4790K quite recently and okay I got an 1K in 3D Mark but outside of that I haven't seen any huge gains in games.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thinking about upgrading my gaming rig. Currently I'm quite happy with it but I wouldn't mind upgrading my HTPC with my current gaming rig's mobo, ram and cpu.
> 
> For the cpu I really don't want to spend more that $320 and the i7-4790k looks like a nice chip. Though Skylake's are hard to come by I could hold out for the i5-6600K but tbh I wonder if I will get more performance out of the older i7?
> 
> ...


that righ can last 1 year and a  half more lad... no need to replace.. get 5.0ghz on that  i5 and then if posible add 8Gb ram, because the entire system is fine!


Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2015)

6600K and you may as well go DDR4. Price difference is negligible.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 15, 2015)

Well since this thread is doing exactly what I would have done...  it begs the question, do any of us Sandybridge owners NEED to upgrade? I've seen various reports of up to 20fps across the board in modern titles gained on CPU/mobo alone (Skylake, maybe Haswell). That's odd to me. Only when there is a large architecture change do we expect any thing remotely close to that kind of gain from a CPU - especially at higher resolution where programs are GPU bound.

I definitely don't want to go DDR4. The cost makes it really unattractive. I don't mind buying used, though fell really behind in my knowledge, with all the different Intel chips floating around.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

1. DDR4 pricing is not bad at all compared to DDR3.. check out newegg. 
2. It was deemed 'worth it' by Anantech that SB owners on down will see appreciable gains. There are 4 generations there... Sandybridge, Ivybridge, Broadwell, and Skylake.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 15, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> 1. DDR4 pricing is not bad at all compared to DDR3.. check out newegg.
> 2. It was deemed 'worth it' by Anantech that SB owners on down will see appreciable gains. There are 4 generations there... Sandybridge, Ivybridge, Broadwell, and Skylake.



Is it fair to say that it will be down to 4790 vs 6600/6700?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys!

1. I suppose I wasnt very clear before. My current rig in 'system specs' plays every single game I want at Ultra levels (and some tweaking) with solid performance. I don't need to upgrade it.

2. My HTPC on the other hand is pretty old now (specs listed in my first post) and I want to upgrade it. So I thought instead of just upgrading the HTPC, maybe I should upgrade my game rig and pull the old bits out and put into my HTPC! Now two PC's get an update. 

3. As for money.... The $320 I listed in my original post was what I wanted to spend towards the new CPU. I have more money to spend on a mobo and memory. Total budget for those three parts I would like to keep around $700 or less BUT I can spend more. I actually allocated around $950 for this but bought a R9 280X yesterday for $153 to go into my HTPC.

4. I use my gaming rig mainly for gaming, lots of it, and music/videos. My current cpu seems to handle everything I throw at it just fine. It's my HTPC that really needs an upgrade but I figure if I'm buying new kit I may as well upgrade the gaming pc (which I built back in 2012) and toss my old kit into my even older htpc.

I think the 6600K would be a great cpu and it costs less than the 4790K so that would be cool. I think maybe I will build two systems off these CPU's on newegg and see which one would ultimately be cheaper.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

newconroer said:


> Is it fair to say that it will be down to 4790 vs 6600/6700?


As many said already in the thread... yep!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention *(in response to the fellow that thought I should buy another video card instead)* in my last post that I absolutely do not want to run SLI. Been there, done that with both AMD and nVidia and will never do it again. One high end card is what I prefer. My GTX 980 rocks.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2015)

Give up on OC'ing, and buy the 6600/6700 non-K and save some cash to be spent elsewhere.

I have 6600 and GTX970 in a rig, plays everything just fine. I like the 6600/6700 because of the 65W TDP over the 95W (and 135W+ on OC) of the "K" chips. OF course, the higher clockspeeds of the "K" chips is nice, but its not needed to have decent game performance.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 15, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Give up on OC'ing, and buy the 6600/6700 non-K and save some cash to be spent elsewhere.
> 
> I have 6600 and GTX970 in a rig, plays everything just fine. I like the 6600/6700 because of the 65W TDP over the 95W (and 135W+ on OC) of the "K" chips. OF course, the higher clockspeeds of the "K" chips is nice, but its not needed to have decent game performance.




Ooh found this bookmark I made ! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sandy-bridge-to-skylake-is-it-worth-it.214977/

My gosh though, having to do a fresh Windows install...pain.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 15, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Give up on OC'ing, and buy the 6600/6700 non-K and save some cash to be spent elsewhere.
> 
> I have 6600 and GTX970 in a rig, plays everything just fine. I like the 6600/6700 because of the 65W TDP over the 95W (and 135W+ on OC) of the "K" chips. OF course, the higher clockspeeds of the "K" chips is nice, but its not needed to have decent game performance.



The i5 6600K doesn't really run any hotter than the non-K version for the same clockspeed. might as well go for the K version

I personally like Z170 because of the extra features (USB Type-C, USB 3.1, M.2 x4 etc)


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

n-ster said:


> The i5 6600K doesn't really run any hotter than the non-K version for the same clockspeed. might as well go for the K version
> 
> I personally like Z170 because of the extra features (USB Type-C, USB 3.1, M.2 x4 etc)


Temperatures maybe not, but a ~33% reduction in wattage... 

Think about this... what is hotter? A lighter with a yellow flame or a bonfire with yellow flames?

A: temperatures are the same (the yellow flame tells you that). But the point here is what, of those two examples, outputs more energy? Clearly the bonfire.

(hope that helps)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> 1. I suppose I wasnt very clear before. My current rig in 'system specs' plays every single game I want at Ultra levels (and some tweaking) with solid performance. I don't need to upgrade it.
> 
> ...


that's what i did understand, hence my vote for the 6600K (or 6600), for games and movies/audio the 6600K is more than enough, trust me i know what i am writing ... or you can also find a second hand i5-4690K instead and recycle your DDR3

there is some real good Z170 mobo for between 130 and 170$ iirc



WhiteNoise said:


> My GTX 980 rocks.


and i join you on that as "my GTX 980 rocks." too 



newconroer said:


> My gosh though, having to do a fresh Windows install...pain.


from 4690K to 6600K : Dirty swap ... no reinstall (ok i did a fresh install when i changed from 7 to 8.1 but the previous method did works just fine for more than a couple of month ) tho from a 2500K i don't know


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

I put a few systems together on Newegg and have some thinking to do. I think I will hold off a couple of days to make sure I make the right decision.  *Normally *I only buy K versions as I'll always be an overclocker. I can't help what I be.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

System choice #1


Spoiler: system 1



Update13-130-874






*MSI MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M3 LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard
Model #:*Z170A GAMING M3
*Item #:*N82E16813130874
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add13-130-874)


Save Cancel
$149.99    
.
.
Update19-117-561





*Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 95W BX80662I56600K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530
Model #:*BX80662I56600K
*Item #:*N82E16819117561
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Replacement-Only Return Policy_
Out Of Stock



Auto-Notify 19-117-561
Note (Add19-117-561)


Save Cancel
$269.99
.
.
Update20-233-863





*CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R
Model #:*CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R
*Item #:*N82E16820233863
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add20-233-863)





$119.99
Subtotal: $539.97


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

System choice #2


Spoiler: system 2



Update13-130-770





*MSI MSI Gaming Z97 GAMING 5 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Model #:*Z97-GAMING 5
*Item #:*N82E16813130770
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add13-130-770)



$149.99 $149.99
.
.
Update19-117-369





*Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646I74790K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600
Model #:*BX80646I74790K
*Item #:*N82E16819117369
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Replacement-Only Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add19-117-369)



$349.99 -$40.00 Instant $309.99
.
.
Update20-233-585





*CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R
Model #:*CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R
*Item #:*N82E16820233585
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add20-233-585)





$87.99 $87.99
Subtotal: $547.97


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

Or I just upgrade my HTPC ONLY with system choice 3:



Spoiler: system 3



Update19-117-372





*Intel Core i5-4690K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 88W BX80646I54690K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600
Model #:*BX80646I54690K
*Item #:*N82E16819117372
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Replacement-Only Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add19-117-372)


Save Cancel
$249.99 -$35.00 Instant $214.99
.
.
Update13-130-770





*MSI MSI Gaming Z97 GAMING 5 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Model #:*Z97-GAMING 5
*Item #:*N82E16813130770
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add13-130-770)


Save Cancel
$149.99 $149.99
.
.
Update20-233-585





*CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R
Model #:*CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R
*Item #:*N82E16820233585
_*Return Policy:*Extended Holiday Return Policy_
In Stock
Note (Add20-233-585)





$87.99 $87.99
Subtotal: $452.97


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2015)

Holy christ quadruple post!

I believe newegg has LINKS for a build list you can share (in one post, lol!)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 15, 2015)

I think that was simple enough. Three posts with three systems. I didn't know newegg has a feature like that though. Live and learn.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2015)

It's just forum etiquette is all. Not a huge deal by any stretch, but wholly preventable.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 16, 2015)

Been here long enough to know better I suppose. Still don't see the big deal though. Thanks.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 16, 2015)

IIRC the 6600k doesn't use more power for the same clock than the 6600, hence why it doesn't run hotter. A TDP is a max, but it doesn't mean it necessarily goes that high


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I'd say 4790K for ..less hassles.
> IMO ddr4 sucks...so far..
> If you buy used you can save a lot..probably already have ddr3..
> I've sold 2 1150 mobos lately for $90 and $130 respectively.
> They were nice, too.



Ddr4 sucks? Good grief.......


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2015)

n-ster said:


> IIRC the 6600k doesn't use more power for the same clock than the 6600, hence why it doesn't run hotter. A TDP is a max, but it doesn't mean it necessarily goes that high


That's the thing, they do not run the same clocks. Also, when it comes to the chips that I own, they do not require the same voltage for the same clocks, and have a roughly 15W difference between them at the same clock.



WhiteNoise said:


> Been here long enough to know better I suppose. Still don't see the big deal though. Thanks.


It's like taking your shoes off before entering a Japanese home. When in Rome...

You edit your post and/or use spoiler tags.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 16, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Ddr4 sucks? Good grief.......



Well, there is a pattern. When DDR2 came up, certain people said DDR2 sucked. Then DDR3 came out. again certain groups said DDR3 sucked. Now that DD4 is (and has been) out for a bit, the circle begins again. Some just refuse new standards as long as they can.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2015)

DDR4 never really sucked. It was just expensive


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 16, 2015)

If your happy with your gaming rig, might I suggest just buying an Nvidia Shield or something like it to replace your HTPC, its cheap and quiet the performer.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok well I purchased the following today from Newegg. Should have everything tomorrow and will start the build this weekend.


Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz
MSI MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M5
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) 

I just couldn't bring myself to purchase new kit for the HTPC when that new kit would most likely out-perform my gaming rig. So I decided to build a new gaming rig and use the old parts for the HTPC.
The only reason I really want to upgrade the HTPC is because it will be running my sim cockpit. I need something beefy to get that job done. So all in all I'm pretty stoked.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is all the new stuff I bought for this build:






I also bought this to replace my Samsung 40" LED LCD

Sony Bravia 48" LED LCD


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2015)

project log!!!!
here we are waiting !!!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

@peche As in moar pictures?

That can be arranged.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 27, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> @peche As in moar pictures?
> 
> That can be arranged.



No, he means a thread dedicated to building rigs. There is a forum called "Project logs" where users are free to create their building journals.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

I know. I was just wondering if pics would do. I have those as I always take pics while I build even if I don't normally post them. But I am aware of the build forums.

Here it goes: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/whitenoises-christmas-build.218685/


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

alucasa said:


> No, he means a thread dedicated to building rigs. There is a forum called "Project logs" where users are free to create their building journals.


porject logs, means to show off the complete build whem you are taking the parts together


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 29, 2015)

That's what he just said.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2015)

well if games supported HT there would be a bigger difference between a quad-core with the same cache at the same clock speeds.


----------

